# Overclocking E7500 to 3.2GHz



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a Core 2 Duo E7500 currently at stock speed. But now due to demanding quad core games such as Dragon Age 2 and Crysis 2, my cpu can't really handle them. 

I plan to overclock my E7500 to 3.20GHz first but can I just raise my FSB straight from 366MHz to 400MHz instead of increasing it slowly by 5MHz and testing them with Orthos as suggested in many forums?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would suggest first upgrading your 460w PSU to a good quality XFX/Seasonic/Corsair unit of 750w minimum before overclocking as overclocking adds extra stress to your components and that PSU would be the first to be under added stress and possible & imminent failure.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Regarding the overclocking it is better to do it step by step. But like yourself I'm also a little impatient and with my last 2 overclocked rigs I stepped them up quite a bit at a time. My first one I took it to a 50% overclock on a Zalman CPU Cooler. My current setup I first purchased the Cooler Master Hyper 212+ then overclocked my I3-550 from 3,20ghz to 3,80ghz. Saw the temps were ok and pushed it upto 4,10ghz, still temps fine under load and I left it there. On your system I don't think such a small overclock will be noticeable. First upgrade that PSU as TSF recommends at least a 550w PSU for any PCI-E graphics card, but with your setup like I said earlier you need a 650w minimum PSU for your Graphics card and I'd say if you overclock I'd go for a 750w unit to be safe. Just don't overclock your Graphics card in large numbers, as that is disastrous, that takes patience that I don't even have. Last thing make sure your temps are ok under load and make sure to use an aftermarket CPU cooler as you can only overclock slightly on Intel's stock HSF. I think your best gains would come from a better video card and the overclocking together, but you still HAVE to upgrade that PSU.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> I would suggest first upgrading your 460w PSU to a good quality XFX/Seasonic/Corsair unit of 750w minimum before overclocking as overclocking adds extra stress to your components and that PSU would be the first to be under added stress and possible & imminent failure.


Let's say I'm going to upgrade my graphics card to GTX560Ti and overclock my E7500 to 4.2GHz in the future. Which PSU would you recommend me?

I overclocked my E7500 to 3.2GHz and there seemed to be not much difference except that my GPU temp sometimes rise to 60 degree Celsius after gaming. Also, do I need to do some adjustment to the vCore config?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think a 750w good quality unit will work. I have a 750w unit for my oc'ed I3-550 @ 4,10ghz. Voltages: you'll have to check if you start getting BSOD's then you have to increase the volts to the CPU. Not sure if you'll reach 4,2ghz though. And remember the aftermarket CPU Cooler otherwise your CPU will overheat. Also make sure your case has a front intake fan and a rear exhaust fan for case ventilation.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> I think a 750w good quality unit will work. I have a 750w unit for my oc'ed I3-550 @ 4,10ghz. Voltages: you'll have to check if you start getting BSOD's then you have to increase the volts to the CPU. Not sure if you'll reach 4,2ghz though. And remember the aftermarket CPU Cooler otherwise your CPU will overheat. Also make sure your case has a front intake fan and a rear exhaust fan for case ventilation.


And what is the brand of your PSU? Should I get a Corsair 750TX or will a 700GS do the job? 

And what is the minimum PSU rating for ATi Radeon HD6870?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

650W is sufficient for the 560ti or the 6870.
The Corsair GS Series is not recommended but it is decent quality and should be fine for either of those GPU's.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

legenderycity said:


> And what is the brand of your PSU? Should I get a Corsair 750TX or will a 700GS do the job?
> 
> And what is the minimum PSU rating for ATi Radeon HD6870?


I've got the Corsair HX750w, exactly the same as the TX version just modular meaning less cables. I saw a video on Youtube of a TX model and I thought no way am I gonna struggle with all those cables. The HX is however a little bit more expensive.


----------

